# Win7 Installationsprobleme



## chris2303 (2. Februar 2013)

Guten Tag
Ich habe gerade beim PC von meinen Eltern von Vista auf Win7 umgerüstet. Ich habe am Donnerstag alles neu installiert ohne Probleme. Update installiert, Treiber gezogen, Programme installiert....alles Top. Doch seit gestern bootet der PC nicht mehr. Nachdem Windows-Symbol kommt ein Blackscreen. Also da wo die Nutzerauswahl kommen sollte kommt der Blackscreen. Dann dacht ich mir...."machst es halt nochmal neu". Jetzt versuch ich seit heut Mittag Win7 neu zu installieren aber es funktioniert einfach nicht. Der boot von der CD klappt, dann fängt er an zu installieren. Doch nach dem ersten reboot und dem Versuch die Installation zu beenden stürzt der PC ab und dann bootet nix mehr außer von CD. Habt ihr eine Idee?
Danke im vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2013)

Evlt., ist einfach "nur" die Festplatte kaputt - kannst Du die in einen anderen PC einbauen/anschließen und testen? es reicht ja, die PLatte neben den offenen PC zu legen und Strom+Sata-Kabel anzuschließen.


Und was genau hast Du denn umgerüstet? Was ist neu, was alt?


----------



## chris2303 (2. Februar 2013)

Umgerüstet hab ich nichts. Ich hab nur Vista deinstalliert und Win7 raufgemacht. Der PC ist ein super-duper Medion MT7 med mt 499g. Ich versuch das mal mit Platte in nen anderen Rechner einbauen. Wenn die da funktioniert, soll ich denn von da aus Win7 installieren und wieder zurück in den Medion einbauen?!?!?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2013)

Nein, wenn die Platte vom anderen PC aus problemlos zu nutzen ist (am besten ein Mal ein Tool wie zB HD Tune durchlaufen lassen: Benchmark- und Fehlertest), dann liegt das Problem eben woanders. Dann wird es sicher nix bringen, eine PLatte mit einem installierten Windows einfach einzubauen, zumal die INstallation auch dann auf die Hardware Deines PCs angepasst ist und nicht zu der des Eltern-PCs passt.


----------



## chris2303 (2. Februar 2013)

Ahh ok. Hatte jetzt in der Zwischenzeit die Platte schon an den anderen PC angeschlossen und die Win7-Installation durchlaufen lassen (konnte nicht warten xD). Und da funktioniert es. Was könnte dann der Fehler sein bei dem Medion-Gerümpel???


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2013)

Keine Ahnung, denn zuerst ging es ja... inkompatibel als Grund fällt also weg. 

Die PLatte solltest Du aber trotzdem mal komplett checken lassen, es kann ein Fehler auf der HDD sein an einer Stelle, die halt JETZT nicht genutzt wurde, aber irgendwann dann doch, so dass es den Fehler mit dem PC gibt.


Geht der Medion-PC denn einwandfrei im BIOS, also kannst Du da im BIOS "rumsurfen" und dich auch eine Weile lang aufhalten? Gibt es da vlt auch einen menüpunkt, bei dem man die CPU-Temp sehen kann?


----------



## chris2303 (2. Februar 2013)

Im BIOS komm ich problemlos rein und kann auch längerer Zeit drinbleiben. CPU-Temp gibts da leider nicht. Aber ich hab gesehen, dass der Kühlkörper extrem zugestaubt war.  Das hab ich aber schon behoben. Ich find es ja auch merkwürdig, weil die Platte ja vor dem Win-Wechsel funktioniert hat und direkt danach auch. Für den Test der Platte muss ich die bestimmt als 2. Platte an den Zweitrechner anschließen oder?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2013)

Einfach die Platte an einem anderen freien Sata-Port anschließen, der PC sollte dann von der normalen HDD starten und die andere platte als zweite HDD erkennen und nutzbar machen.


----------



## chris2303 (2. Februar 2013)

Angeschlossen ist sie jetzt als 2. Platte. Ich muss doch bestimmt den "Error Scan" starten oder??? Sorry kenn das Programm nicht -.-
Hatte auch kurz den Benchmark-Test an, da fiel sie dann auf unter 55 mb/s (start war bei 85 mb/s).


----------



## chris2303 (2. Februar 2013)

Sooo.Laut Schnelltest alles in Ordnung...


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2013)

Okay, dann ist die Platte entweder alt und lahm oder es ist schon ein Zeichen für nen Fehler.

Du musst aber auch den ErrorScan mal machen, am besten nen intensiveren, wenn das geht. Kann aber ne Weile dauern. Wenn die HDD ca 50MB/s schafft, dann dauert es halt so lange: (Gigbyte-Kapazität der Platte mal 1000) geteilt durch 50 => so viele Sekunden dauert es, nochmal durch 60 ergibt dann die Minuten.


----------



## chris2303 (2. Februar 2013)

Wie gesagt beim Errorscan (schnelle Variante) kam nix raus, also Null Fehler. Dann lass ich Morgen mal den intensiven Test laufen. pack das heut nicht mehr. Ich melde mich dann, was dabei raus kam. Danke schonmal für alles.


----------



## chris2303 (3. Februar 2013)

Also der Intensivtest ist jetzt fertig durchgelaufen. Keine fehlerhaften Sektoren, aber die Geschwindigkeit ist teilweise auf 35 MB/sec runtergegangen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2013)

Okay, die Platte ist definitiv extrem lahm, das ist ja grad mal knapp über dem Speed einer USB2.0-Festplatte - aber die Platte scheint nicht der Grund für das Problem zu sein...  Hast Du denn noch ein anderes Windows, das Du  da installieren kannst? Was war denn vorher drauf?

Kommst Du beim erneuten win7-Setup denn bis zu dem Punkt, bei dem man die Fesplatten-Partitionen löschen/erstellen kann?


----------



## chris2303 (3. Februar 2013)

Vorher war Win Vista drauf. Muss ich mal gucken ob ich da noch was organisiert bekomm. Wenn ich Win7 installieren will, komm ich ins Auswahl-Menü rein (welche Win-Version, 32 oder 64Bit), kann die Platte auswählen und partitionieren, die Installation startet, dann fährt er das erste mal runter und kommt bis zu dem letzten Installationsschritt "Installation abschließen" und nach ca. 2-3 min stürzt er ab. Mal mit Bluescreen (für ne halbe sec.) mal ohne Bluescreen. Bei den darauffolgenden Neustarts stürzt er dann jedes Mal ab. Wenn er mal nich sofort abstürzt, versucht er die Installation wieder abzuschließen und sagt dann aber "die Installation kann nich fortgesetzt werden, da Windows unerwartet neugestartet wurde. Bitte starten sie ihr System neu und versuchen sie es erneut". Und dann kommen wieder nur Abstürze. Mich wundert es nur, dass die Platte in dem anderen PC eingebaut, reibungslos die Installation macht.


----------



## chris2303 (4. Februar 2013)

Also die Festplatte ist zu 100% auszuschließen. Hab mir ne andere besorgt und es tretten die gleiche Phänomäne auf. Ohman. Woran könnte es denn noch liegen? Habt ihr noch Ideen?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2013)

Das sieht nach nem Mainboard-Defekt aus, was anderes kann es an sich nicht sein. CPU- oder RAM-Defekt => es würde unregelmäßigere Fehler geben und nicht erst nach einer bis dahin "sauberen" Installation und ab dann immer bei nem Neustart. Graka-Defekt (falls der PC überhaupt eine separate hat) ähnlich, und es wäre eher von Anfang an kein Bild oder eher nach ner bestimten Zeit, und auch eher Bild weg oder Grafikfehler als ein Blueescreen usw., und da auch nicht aber nach einer bestimmten "Aktion", die die Graka an sich gar nicht belastet...


Lad Dir doch mal Knoppix runter, das ist eine Linux-Version, die man von CD starten kann. Geht der PC dann?


----------



## chris2303 (5. Februar 2013)

Also knoppix hab ich mir jetzt gezogen und gebrannt.der pc fährt auch hoch und läd dann irgendwas von der cd, aber es erscheint kein desktop oder sowas.es kommt immer abwechselnd ein bild im dos modus wo steht "willkommen bei knoppix" und dann mit system infos) und dann ein bild 4 dicken verpixelten streifen (abwechselnd schwarz und weiß).


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2013)

Dann ist da ganz sicher was defekt - hat der PC ne Grafikkarte oder onboard? Man könnte mal eine sepatate Karte testen, falls das Netzteil reicht.

Auch Hitze wäre möglich, aber da müsste man an sich in Windows / Linux genug Zeit zum nachschauen haben, wenn es im BIOS nicht geht.


----------



## chris2303 (5. Februar 2013)

Die Graka ist ne seperate. Hab sogar noch ne alte xD Die kann ich ja nochmal anstöpseln und Rückmeldung geben. Das sind übrigens meine aktuelen lustigen Bilder wenn ich Knoppix starte.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2013)

Also, evlt ist nur die Graka hin, dann wäre es natürlich nicht teuer, eine neue oder funktionierende gebrauchte zu nehmen. Was für eine Karte isses denn?


----------



## chris2303 (5. Februar 2013)

Ich schreibe gerade vom PC meiner Eltern xD
Es lag tatsächlich an der Graka. Ich hab ne "neue" "alte" eingebaut und siehe da...es geht. Win7 ist jetzt drauf und ich lade gerade Updates. Mal schauen wie lang es hält xD Vorher war eine Nvidia 7600LE verbaut und ich hatte noch eine 9500GT im Keller. Die GT ist doch sogar besser oder?

Auf jeden fall VIELEN DANK für deine kompetente Hilfe. Ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass du mir geholfen hast. Auf dich ist echt Verlass


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2013)

ja, die 9500 ist besser - sofern man denn spielen will 



schön, dass es geklärt ist.


----------



## chris2303 (5. Februar 2013)

Spielen eher nicht. Aber die GT hat wenigstens nen eigenen Lüfter. Die 7600 war passiv gekühlt und ich denk mal die ist heiß gelaufen und hat sich dann verabschiedet. Das Gehäuse hat nämlich keine Lüfter und der CPU-Kühler hat seinen eigenen Ansaug-Kanal. Ich denke mal die Graka taugt da etwas mehr. Also Danke noch einmal.


----------

